# intercooling the 300zx



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i'm thinking about installing an intercooler in my 1987 300zx turbo, do any of you guys know what dementions will fit without heavy modification.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Mostly anything. Didn't you already ask this?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

no, is it easy to install wat do i need


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

its a pain in the ass

Get water injection--LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Mostly anything. Didn't you already ask this?


Yes, he did. Right here


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You should have just bumped the original thread.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i'm thinking about installing an intercooler in my 1987 300zx turbo, do any of you guys know what dementions will fit without heavy modification.


http://www.redz31.com/pages/intercooler.html


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm going with the JWT kit, but you can make your own. Th link Z31 put up shows an Izuzu NPR intercooler core which is a decent core. Look on Ebay. You will need an intercooler core and pipes made. Of wait this sounds familiar look in your old thread.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

edit that last smartass comment b/c it didnt come out clearly enough--LOL


----------

